# red clover



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

I had always thought honey bees couldn't forage on red clover but I have one yard that is all over the red clover but ignoring the white dutch.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

really nice photo.

Dan


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Some species of honeybees have longer tongues than others and can gather nectur from the red clover.


----------



## Dinor (Mar 6, 2007)

jeff123fish said:


> I had always thought honey bees couldn't forage on red clover but I have one yard that is all over the red clover but ignoring the white dutch.


If red clover is cut the secondary flowering has shorter tubules and allows honeybees to get at the nectar.


----------

